# "Newbie" freshwater question



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I am here in Pensacola on most weekends and fish a lot in the sound and even the pass. However, there are times when I just would like to pull out a little ultralite or small flyrod and go after some bream, crappie,bass etc. However, I don't really know where to go. I keep a boat here in Santa Rosa sound so I really don't want to really trailer anywhere. What I am asking about may not even exist. My question : Is there anywhere I can easily go by boat from Santa Rosa sound to do some freshwater fishing ??


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Easy answer....go north. 

You can access Escambia, Blackwater and Yellow rivers.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Yakavelli -- will get some maps and work on it. How about the upper areas of Bayous Chico or Texar ??


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

East Bay river should be just above you from the Santa Rosa sound near Navarre not sure what the fishing is like there.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

lsucole said:


> Thanks Yakavelli -- will get some maps and work on it. How about the upper areas of Bayous Chico or Texar ??


Nope all salt in Chico,Texar you have to go to the end for bass from what I hear.Escambia,aYellow River and East river would be your best choices.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys !


----------

